# Hymer B644 wing mirror - Mekra



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

My offside wing mirror has seized up & is no longer fully adjustable as the metal socket cap bolt has reacted to the aluminium housing !

Apparently there are two makes for a B644,either a Mekra (£300) or a Wilke (£120). I of course have the more expensive ! My question is will the Wilke wing mirror fit the existing bodywork holes of the Hymer - drawing attached ? 

Thanks in anticipation.

Captain Bligh


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Bumped !


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Corrosion*

Try some ACF-50 or Corrosion Block.

Either will deal with the corrosion.

Happy Travels


----------



## JimmyBee (Jul 14, 2010)

If you want to order a new one to solve your problems, they are about £130 from www.blindspotmirrors.co.uk

Other than that info I can't help with the technical stuff!


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi I wonder if this link might help you? well its a start, it shows the wing mirror not sure if its the mounting bracket you need as well, if you need to get the mirror off from the bracket, they do get rusted up and you need penartrating oil of some type and then after two or three applications you will need brut force to hit the mount (on the mirror side) in the up ward direction, and I mean a large hammer and chisel and it will remove it self, it might be you can remove it easily.... just what I have found in the past... I waffled on sorry LOL... hears the link

http://www.a1mirrors.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=74&category_id=1


----------

